# NIKON AF MICRO NIKKOR 60MM 1:2.8 D IN BUY AND SELL SECTION



## Fishkon (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello if anyone is interested I have a NIKON AF MICRO NIKKOR 60MM 1:2.8 D, listed for sale in the Buy and Sell section.


----------



## Judobreaker (Jan 10, 2012)

The buy/sell section isn't there for nothing you know?
It's to keep these topics from appearing in other sections...


----------

